# My Roof Repair Project Has Begun - Phase 1 The Pergola



## voyager (Mar 17, 2017)

A few months back I started a post about an upcoming project to repair a poorly installed lanai roof.
I have finally begun the project. It is in 3 parts:

1. 
A 64' X 11' attached back lanai with about 1/2 of it screen enclosed.

2.
A pergola over the spa tub

3. 
An unattached front lanai

All three roofs were made from the Palram Suntuf panels. I will be using the same type of new panels for 

the rebuild.

I have begun with the pergola roof first.



I have removed the roof; the rafters and one corner post with a rusted out anchor bolt and tie.

Due to the prior owner's not properly installing the roof, rot has set into the rafters where the roof 

leaked and fasteners were installed. It is not bad enough to to make the beams structurally unsound.






I am repairing them with penetrating epoxy, and will reuse them all instead of buying new lumber.

I have considered buying a hammer drill/rotary hammer to remove the rusted out anchor bolt. 



But, I just don't see that as a justifiable expense. It's unlikely I'll ever find much use for it after finishing this. So, I have a 4# smiths hammer and have ordered a pointed concrete chisel and a 1" cold chisel to manually remove the concrete necessary to remove and replace the anchor bolt. The concrete is about 10 years old  and is wet much of the time. It's probably very hard by now. *Am I biting off too much by trying to do it  manually?

*After finishing the epoxying, I intend to repaint all the pieces before reassembling them. Our Paints are H.D.'s Beher and Glidden exterior paints. *Might there be problems with these paints adhering to the  epoxy?

*


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2017)

I would rent the hammer drill and install one or two of these post holders. They are made just for that job.
https://www.strongtie.com/retrofitpostbases_postbases/rpbz_base/p/rpbz


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 17, 2017)

These appear similar to what you have and as you can see, there are no legs on the bolt straps extending into the concrete; http://www.fastenersplus.com/Simpso...EMtmnQv9y5Nj1rIDlYrVphh34mGjUARYIshoC0Rbw_wcB

As Neal suggested, rent the SDS roto-hammer, cut the bolt off flush, remove the base plate and with a 1/2" X15" SDS masonry drill bit, drill down beside the bolt and remove it.

Set the new bolt, post base and standoff plate in an anchoring epoxy.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> These appear similar to what you have and as you can see, there are no legs on the bolt straps extending into the concrete; http://www.fastenersplus.com/Simpso...EMtmnQv9y5Nj1rIDlYrVphh34mGjUARYIshoC0Rbw_wcB
> 
> As Neal suggested, rent the SDS roto-hammer, cut the bolt off flush, remove the base plate and with a 1/2" X15" SDS masonry drill bit, drill down beside the bolt and remove it.
> 
> Set the new bolt, post base and standoff plate in an anchoring epoxy.



The rusted pin or bolt in the center of the old one will be in the way.:hide:


----------



## voyager (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks guys for your input on this.

A little more info.
I'm in Hawai'i on the windward side of Big Island. My area is rated at 150" of precip/yr. Rust, rot and termites are the greatest threat to all structures here. 

I'm 50 miles r/t from town. A rental would entail 100 miles of travel to pick up and drop off. We have the highest fuel prices in the country, making it about a $25 to $30 fuel bill for my Dakota V8 on top of the rental fee. I'd rather buy than rent.

This is the type of tie used on the corner posts:



They keep the end of the posts off the concrete keeping them drier than if they rested directly on it.
The posts are treated 4X6's but are still showing some deterioration after 10 years or so. The one you've recommended leaves me with serious doubts as to its long term servicability under our conditions.

But, I am now back to thinking of purchasing the tool again. 
My feeling is that a Hammer Drill is nothing more than a light weight reduced capability version of a Rotary Hammer, basically a toy rotary hammer. But, maybe a rotary drill could do the job for me. 

How about if I drilled a series of holes around the old anchor bolt. Enough so that I could break the old bolt out. Then install the new bolt adding new concrete around it. I'd have to wait a month or so for it to harden properly before tightening the new bolt. The other 3 anchor bolts are looking a bit weathered and could use replacing, but it's not critical yet. If I bought a hammer drill, I'd replace them also in the same manner. I'm thinking that would make the pergola good enough to outlast me and come close to justifying the purchase of a hammer drill. 

Thoughts?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2017)

I suspect that the bolt in the old one was not galvanized.  So checking condition of the rest might be a good idea.
You could just move them all a couple inches so you don't have to remove the old bolt.
If the posts are  soft on the bottom you could cut a little off all of them Three or four inches lower might not hurt.

You can buy the treatment, called end grain treatment And add a little to the posts.
Check the pawn shop for the hammer drill.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 17, 2017)

nealtw said:


> The rusted pin or bolt in the center of the old one will be in the way.:hide:



That's why I said, "cut the bolt off flush, remove the base plate and with a 1/2" X15" SDS masonry drill bit, drill down beside the bolt and remove it.

Set the new bolt, post base and standoff plate in an anchoring epoxy."


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 17, 2017)

voyager said:


> I'm 50 miles r/t from town. A rental would entail 100 miles of travel to pick up and drop off. We have the highest fuel prices in the country, making it about a $25 to $30 fuel bill for my Dakota V8 on top of the rental fee. I'd rather buy than rent.



A BOUSCh hammer drill is about $150 at HD or LOWES and a BOUSCH SDS roto-hammer is about $500



voyager said:


> They keep the end of the posts off the concrete keeping them drier than if they rested directly on it.
> The posts are treated 4X6's but are still showing some deterioration after 10 years or so. The one you've recommended leaves me with serious doubts as to its long term servicability under our conditions.



The one referenced in post #3 is 4X4, and is a standoff you desire, however you can change the search terms to 4X6



voyager said:


> But, I am now back to thinking of purchasing the tool again.
> My feeling is that a Hammer Drill is nothing more than a light weight reduced capability version of a Rotary Hammer, basically a toy rotary hammer. But, maybe a rotary drill could do the job for me.



It will do the job, it just takes longer. 



voyager said:


> How about if I drilled a series of holes around the old anchor bolt. Enough so that I could break the old bolt out. Then install the new bolt adding new concrete around it. I'd have to wait a month or so for it to harden properly before tightening the new bolt. The other 3 anchor bolts are looking a bit weathered and could use replacing, but it's not critical yet. If I bought a hammer drill, I'd replace them also in the same manner. I'm thinking that would make the pergola good enough to outlast me and come close to justifying the purchase of a hammer drill.



From post #3;"cut the bolt off flush, remove the base plate and with a 1/2" X15" SDS masonry drill bit, drill down beside the bolt and remove it.

Set the new bolt, post base and standoff plate in an anchoring epoxy."

The bracket you used for the others does well as a standoff, bur does little for lateral resistance.

You might want to rethink that, being on the windward side, as you are.


----------



## voyager (Mar 18, 2017)

OK, I'm coming up with a plan.

Amazon has shipped my order with the chisels.
They'll be here in about 4 days.
When they get here I'll give them a try.
If they are [,or I am] not up to the job, I'll order the El Cheapo $70 Chinese Rotary Hammer Drill [fancy deceptive description for a hammer drill] from Amazon. If I don't abuse it and over work it, it will probably do the job. If it breaks, I'll send it back and probably move up to a Dewalt Rotary Hammer.

*Anyone with thoughts on the paint - epoxy compatibility?*

I have some questions about the next phase of this project.
I'll put them in their own thread.

@ Snoonyb

The term "windward side" does not mean that we get constant high winds. I means that we are on the side that the prevailing trade winds blow into. Because of the uplift as the winds hit the island, we get more precipitation than the Leeward or Kona side does. Much of the Kona side has a climate similar to So. Cal. Here on the windward side, I live on a clearing in the jungle surrounded and somewhat protected  by trees, although some of them have threatened the house during the storms. That is not to say that we do not get high winds here. We've had 2 hurricanes and a hurricane force Kona wind since moving here. But, the pergola' structure has held up well. Only the poorly installed roofing panels have taken a beating. That's what I intend to get fixed now so that it will hold up through the next wind storm.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 18, 2017)

The key to success with any painted surface is prime and paint, however I would use a D/E, K/M or S/W oil base paint.

I spent 4yrs. at Pearl Harbor on both surface and subs.


----------



## zannej (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you have HomeDepot and Lowes out there? 
I wonder if a Black & Decker Matrix with impact attachment would work for the drilling, or would it be too weak?

I think that if you sand epoxy to give it some rough surface for the paint to grab and used primer and then paint it might work-- but you'd have to see if the paint brand will work. I know Krylon makes paints that adhere to plastics and other surfaces. If epoxy isn't going to work, you might try to find some sort of marine grade wood sealant that is paintable.

Good luck with this project. I look forward to seeing the progress.

I only stopped in Hawaii a couple of times on my way to and from Guam many years ago. I spent 9 years on Guam and it sounds like you have similar weather conditions there.


----------



## voyager (Mar 19, 2017)

@ Snoonyb
Yes! The anchoring epoxy is the way to go when installing the new replacement anchors. I won't have to wait for the concrete to harden.

We have a HD here in Hilo. There is one in Kona also plus a Lowes. Kona is a 2-1/2 hour drive one way. We do go over there every 3 or 4 months to COSTCO for our bulk shopping. Anyway, the least expensive hammer drills or rotary hammers with 3 functions and SDS chucks at the Hilo HD are a Milwaukee and a Bosch each at $180.
I'd have to see much future use before I could justify spending that much.

I was thinking that sanding the epoxied surfaces might help the paint adhere better. That I will do at the least.

@ nealtw
You're probably right. The anchors may not have been galvanized. But, the tie was, as you can see from the  picture of the old and new ties. Even so, it had rusted out completely and was nothing more than a pile of rust flakes on and under the post. That corner was very wet, probably from the roof panels leaking.

@ zannej
The B&D Matrix has an impact driver attachment, but no hammer drill attachment. Don't think it has the capability for the job.

Yeah, the conditions that setup the local climates on  an island in the middle of an ocean are probably the same no matter which island your on.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 19, 2017)

Or, you can retain the tools until all of the connectors have been replaced and sell them on Ebay.

What ever connector you use there are cold application galv. and/or rust inhibiting primers.


----------



## voyager (Mar 19, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Or, you can retain the tools until all of the connectors have been replaced and sell them on Ebay.  ...
> .



It'll never happen. I'm a hardcore gear-head. Any tool or outdoor equipment I acquire will be mine forever, at least until my kids have an estate sale to get rid of them. I don't have enough storage for the tools I bought to build more storage for the other things we've got.


----------



## zannej (Mar 19, 2017)

I take it you don't have any friends in the area who might have the tool for you to borrow? Although, I don't know how he whole "borrowing" thing works in Hawaii. In Guam if someone asked to borrow something, they would not return it until / unless the original owner asked to borrow it back. They sometimes joked it was "borrow to own". Hopefully in Hawaii they return things.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 19, 2017)

The Quonset huts don't glow in Hawaii, like they do in Guam.


----------



## voyager (Mar 20, 2017)

zannej said:


> I take it you don't have any friends in the area who might have the tool for you to borrow? Although, I don't know how he whole "borrowing" thing works in Hawaii. In Guam if someone asked to borrow something, they would not return it until / unless the original owner asked to borrow it back. They sometimes joked it was "borrow to own". Hopefully in Hawaii they return things.



My experiences through the years have made me very reluctant to borrow or lend, especially tools. I really hate to have to buy a new tool to replace a borrowed one that broke or died. I also hate to buy a new tool to replace a loaned one that  was returned in pieces, or never found its way back home. And, If I borrow, then I'm obligated to lend. Rather than lend a tool , I'm more likely to take the tool and do the job they need done myself on my own schedule. My tools last longer, always  find their way home, and the requests to borrow seem to become fewer and fewer. I'm always leery of anyone that says they'll treat it as if it were their own, especially after seeing how they treat their tools.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2017)

voyager said:


> My experiences through the years have made me very reluctant to borrow or lend, especially tools. I really hate to have to buy a new tool to replace a borrowed one that broke or died. I also hate to buy a new tool to replace a loaned one that  was returned in pieces, or never found its way back home. And, If I borrow, then I'm obligated to lend. Rather than lend a tool , I'm more likely to take the tool and do the job they need done myself on my own schedule. My tools last longer, always  find their way home, and the requests to borrow seem to become fewer and fewer. I'm always leery of anyone that says they'll treat it as if it were their own, especially after seeing how they treat their tools.



I like that attitude and I have lots of tools that are missing in action.:down:

So don't borrow, find someone with a drill and pay him to come drill the holes.
30 bucks and a couple beer.


----------



## zannej (Mar 21, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I like that attitude and I have lots of tools that are missing in action.:down:
> 
> So don't borrow, find someone with a drill and pay him to come drill the holes.
> 30 bucks and a couple beer.


Maybe throw in some SPAM with the beer. 
Save​


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeh mean "miner's meat"?


----------



## zannej (Mar 21, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Yeh mean "miner's meat"?


LOL. Hawaii and Guam are the largest importers of SPAM apparently. I believe Tobasco is also very popular.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 22, 2017)

Off topic, the reference to "miners meat" is from an episode of Gold Rush when Dakota Fred identified spam as such and with the explanation that if you slice it thin enough and cook it long enough, it almost tastes like bacon.


----------



## voyager (Mar 22, 2017)

Well, my  chisels arrived today. 
after banging out the outline for the hole to be made, I don't think I'll be  finishing it with chisels.
I have lost most of the vision in my right eye due to glaucoma. 
My closeup depth perception is not what it used to be.
Even though they have guards on them, I don't trust myself to not smash my hand with that 4# maul.
Looks as if I'll be jumping for that El Cheapo Chinese "rotary hammer drill" from Amazon. 
I'll get it ordered tomorrow.

My father picked up a taste for spam during his WWII military time. 
The locals here and on other Pacific Islands also picked up a liking for it during the same period.
I have eaten it on very rare occasions. But, only when backed into a corner, eat it or starve.

Before moving here to Hawai'i, I had lived in Alaska for almost 35 years.
I moved there after throwing the last of my kids out the door. 
I had spent many years as a sub contractor working bush jobs. 
I was never forced to have to eat spam on any of those jobs.
They always feed the help good in the bush.
Although, the housing could be a bit iffy. 
Spam is not something that would be tolerated.
Now, a cheap-a$$ed miner could probably live on spam, beans and fish ducks and be quite happy with it.


----------



## voyager (Apr 4, 2017)

OK, the rotary drill - hammer arrived yesterday.
I put it to work today.
I am very happy with it. 
It did the job very nicely and quickly.
In about 20 minutes I drilled 13 or 14 ea 12mm holes around the anchor, then used the spade bit to open it up and deepen the hole until the anchor loosened up and fell over.


 

I think the greatest problem with it is that it is Chinese made, with very poor quality control in the manufacturing. 
Many of the bad reviews and ratings were probably due to this.
But, there were still many good reviews from people that were impressed by it.
If you get a good one. It is worth having.
If you don't, return it or send it back for a replacement.
I also think another factor in the poor reviews and ratings is people that simply do not know how to properly use power equipment and blame it on the tool.

Gotta go to town tomorrow to get the epoxy concrete filler to put the new anchor in with.
------------------------------------------------------------

I make no apology for my attitude expressed here and in other threads.
But, I will explain it.
I have lived most of my life as a 135# hyperactive, slowly increasing my weght to 155# as I entered my 6o's. In the last 15 years my weight has climbed more quickly to about 170#. I still eat like an adolescent. 
That has paid off for me in that I still get around better than most people 20 years younger than myself. 
Taking risk has always been a part of my work and my play. For ove 45 years, I paddled class 4 and 5 whitewater like many people do pushups. For over 30 years I climbed [hiked?] mountains in the winter to ski 3-pins back down 2k' or more, again like doing pushups.  Avalanche assessment was a very important part of that. I worked as a diver for about 15 years. I've fished in the Bering  Sea for about 10 years. I am no stranger to taking risks.

I do not deal well with people trying to tell me to be careful and trying to tell me how to go about it. I have very little patients in dealing with them.

For me, it entails getting right up, close and personal with it. Then, deciding how it needs to be dealt with. I do not listen to what others have to say on the matter. Plus, they're rarely as proficient at dealing with the situations as I am. My attitude is for my use only. My attitude would probably be dangerous for most other people. But, it has always worked for me. Nothing is going to change me on this subject now. 

No one gets out of this alive - Quality of life is more important than longevity - When skill fails you, luck is even better. words that I live by. 
I seem to have my cake and be eating it too, and will until I choke on it.


----------



## voyager (May 5, 2017)

I finally made some visible progress on this project today. Got the post and anchor tie installed a few days ago.



The post has been epoxied on the bottom 6". I didn't use the epoxy anchor cement. I went with a regular anchoring cement, cost less than a tube of the epoxy. Plus, I still, have almost a full tub left over for another project, installing a surveillance camera down along the driveway. I think the roto-hammer can be used to drill the hole into the lava rock for it also.

Also, I finished epoxying the rafters, painted them, and lifted them into place.



The plan is to fine tune their spacing, screw them into place, and install the roof panel closure strips tomorrow. But then, we know how my plans go. Slowly but surely progress is being made.

Side note:  
I picked up a Wagner Flexio 890 paint sprayer while I was building the cabinets in the garage. I used it to spray stain and polyurethane to finish the cabinets. I've just used it to apply the thick Behr exterior paint on the post and rafters. I'm really happy with its performance when applying all three finishes.


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2017)

It's looking great.:thbup:


----------



## voyager (May 5, 2017)

Thanks nealtw,
I've mentioned elsewhere that I have been a hyperactive most of my life. But, my metabolism has been slowing down the last couple of decades. Even so, I still have a very short attention span.  That's the reason I have many projects going at once, a very long list of things begun, but now on hold so I can work on something else.

M'Lady's jabbing me in the butt finally got me stirred up to get more done on this one. Getting those rafters up into place makes the pergola look to be getting near to being completed. That is also motivating me to get it done and finished.


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2017)

voyager said:


> Thanks nealtw,
> I've mentioned elsewhere that I have been a hyperactive most of my life. But, my metabolism has been slowing down the last couple of decades. Even so, I still have a very short attention span.  That's the reason I have many projects going at once, a very long list of things begun, but now on hold so I can work on something else.
> 
> M'Lady's jabbing me in the butt finally got me stirred up to get more done on this one. Getting those rafters up into place makes the pergola look to be getting near to being completed. That is also motivating me to get it done and finished.



Well as long as a job is not finished, you can still claim it will be perfect when done.:thbup:


----------



## Mastercarpenty (May 6, 2017)

Nice progress and looking good :thbup:

I was always a 'wide-open runner' kind of person who few could keep up with, but now my age is showing and now I get frustrated and disappointed in myself over how long it takes me to get things finished. I miss that part of youth but at least I can still 'cut the mustard' well enough to keep pace wit the rest of the world. My solution to the huge list of unfinished projects has been to clean my plate of the things which really don't matter, either letting someone else handle them or simply abandoning them since they were wants and not needs. It's how I cope and has reduced my feelings of stress quite a bit. As long as the needs are handled I'll get by and I'll never stop even if I must slow down. When I do stop completely you'll see my name in that day's obituary column 

Phil


----------

